
Locality Sensitive Hashing using MinHash to detect near duplicate text documents - sillysaurusx
https://github.com/mattilyra/LSH
======
sillysaurusx
The notebook is fantastic. It's the main reason I submitted this:
[https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/mattilyra/LSH/blob/maste...](https://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/mattilyra/LSH/blob/master/examples/Introduction.ipynb)

~~~
brudgers
Thanks, the notebook link provides a lot more information than the repository.
I found it interesting. The repository's readme, not so much.

